# 2015 Insane Asylum Halloween Party!



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

So my first purchases:
These just for props. I think they will be too small for shots:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/20pcs-plasti...osable-syringe-sampler-5ml-5cc-/171405510165?

Hoping these will work for shots:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10x-Plastic-...Measuring-Hydroponics-Nutrient-/261522313578?

And I got these. I will need to antique them some more but I plan on assembling a nurses' station of sorts in my front entry closet:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Vintage-Antique-Style-Open-Barrel-Keys-Lot-of-18-/151268425905?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Loved the asylum parties last year, great inspiration! !!! Can't wait to see what u do...

Btw in my signature (look down) you'll find my pinterest link, I have an asylum board that might help


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I already follow you, Dawn!
You were my main inspiration!! So thank you!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I'll have to take pictures of what I have to work with in my house. Have to wait until its clean, so could be awhile


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lmao!!!! Well thank u


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I'm happy 5 hunt for ideas and recipes so just let me know if you need any help


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks so much!
I think I have the food figured out pretty much. I'll be setting it all up in an "autopsy" format with the cake being the head. We've done ribs and "inners" in the past







So I've basically got the top half of the body figured out, just need to figure out the bottom half.
For my punch, I want to try and figure out an "embalming machine"
I also plan on having Dh made me this:
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/262616221998273481/
So that I can use also as a side table and put other goodies on top


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh that will b cool!!!! 

If your going autopsy, I have tons of body part looking stuff in my zombie recipe board...hang on I'll grab a link


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

https://www.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloweenzombie-food/


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks!
I love her!
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/175992297911337624/
So I'm beginning to think she'll be my head and I'll put the cake on my box...just haven't decided what form that will take this year.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes she was my favorite, I wanted so bad to do it for our zombie party...but hubby insisted on a chili bar...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

LOL! My husband doesn't get a say. he just does as he's told!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol....

Yeah mine isn't big on parties so I have to throw him a bone on the food. I know even this year I had everything planned out....and here comes hubby changing my hawaiian appetizers into a full on luau menu...this man only thinks in terms of DINNER lol


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

The way to a man's heart is through his stomach, right? LOL!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Purchased these 2 downloads, but not sure how to display them yet


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You can print them off on wax paper and then transfer it onto fabric to make something like this (you can also use photo paper and mod podge)...instructions can b found on pinterest/google..u could even add aging or blood splatters


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks!
I ordered a large roll of burlap off amazon today so that might work for that!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

One of the easiest things I did last year was wallpaper for my dining room. Brown craft paper and pages from medical books torn out and glued on. I also added pictures from past parties of my guest.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Love that!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry, I'm a little late in the game! My theme is asylum/hospital this year as well.

I'm gonna be getting these for shots:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QHQPCU...olid=37J5T0PTBG39H&coliid=IOD93BV6EUQ61&psc=1

They're bigger and have good reviews.

I'm going to get a pack of pee cups with lids as wel.

It's funny, I live right behind a karaoke bar who specializes in those syringe shots, I should just see if I can buy some from them ^_^


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes!! You can probably get them cheaper there as they most likely buy in large quantities! They may even given them to you for free!
I did purchase some 10 ml and some 5 ml. I think I will need some more 10 ml
I also purchased some test tubes and will be purchasing some pee cups, just havent found any at a decent price.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

We are having the same theme...well ours is a Bloody Asylum. We are using the Syringes for Pudding shots and then we bought the little medicine cups that you take liquid medicine with as our Jello shot cups. We also got wash basins for chips and the kidney shaped wash basins for party dips and things like that.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Made these today. Have a few more on the way. That's my cat Ichabod too. Lol.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Great ideas, CherryBrandy!

Those pictures are sooo cool and the cat definitely sets the scene! LOL!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Its been awhile since I posted anything and I was itching to work on some projects and finally had the time this weekend:


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Reviving this thread!
Time to get my butt in gear!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Order tyvek wristbands today. Everyone gets an admittance bracelet!
I forgot, but yesterday I ordered a body bag to set up my table with!
Getting all my pill bottles cleaned up for props and awards this weekend as well.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

This is the easiest way to show what I have done so far for my asylum themed party. Not much, will update on my channel later if anyone wants to subscribe. Mostly Halloween videos so far


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know if you have seen it already, but Oriental Trading has a new scene-setter type wall mural that's for an insane asylum. Pretty neat looking & not too expensive ~

http://www.orientaltrading.com/asylum-hospital-backdrop-banner-a2-13660478.fltr

I'm thinking about ordering one of their murals for my garage door this year.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

ichasiris said:


> This is the easiest way to show what I have done so far for my asylum themed party. Not much, will update on my channel later if anyone wants to subscribe. Mostly Halloween videos so far


That's awesome! Thanks for sharing!



Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I don't know if you have seen it already, but Oriental Trading has a new scene-setter type wall mural that's for an insane asylum. Pretty neat looking & not too expensive ~
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/asylum-hospital-backdrop-banner-a2-13660478.fltr
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering one of their murals for my garage door this year.


That is so cool! Unfortunately, I don't have that much free wall to fit that


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Here is my admittance letter. If anyone has any suggestions to make it better, please let me know!

(Tucker Asylum logo here)

September 29, 2015





Dear ________________________________________


It has been brought to our attention that you require medical intervention and we are delighted to help you attain your sanity once again.

Your admission is scheduled for October 24th at 7 PM. Please arrive promptly in your best attire (aka Halloween costume). We will ensure you are fed and medicated as necessary. You may require some testing while you are on site, but we will advise you when you arrive.

You will find included your certificate of Insanity along with your room key.

Any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us. We are looking forward to making you well again.


Yours Truly,





Paula and Tom Tucker
(Your Medical Staff)


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I like it PMTT!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

PMTT our invite is similar but different. We made actual mini folders and inside we made a mission statement then the actual invite and gave them a certificate of insanity. Our wording went...

Brandy & Christine have looked over your file and would like you to commit yourself as a patient to the Pleasant View Asylum for the mentally Insane of October 24, 2015. Plan to arrive around 6:30 to start your admission process. 
Please stop at the nurse's station, sign in and pick up your wrist band. 
You may invite guest 16 and over to visit you, but they must sign in and have a visitors pass on at all times.
A variety of food and drinks will be provided for you and your guest. Outside drinks are permitted, but any food is prohibited.
For questions, concerns or to RSVP please call or text Brandy or Christine.
Hope to see you there...it will be a bloody good time.

I will try to post pics soon with all of our projects.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

That's awesome! THanks Brandy!


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

I came across this Pinterest board and thought it had a lot of fun ideas.... https://www.pinterest.com/davidleehurst/insane-asylumhospital-haunt-ideas/


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Zombiegrl said:


> I came across this Pinterest board and thought it had a lot of fun ideas.... https://www.pinterest.com/davidleehurst/insane-asylumhospital-haunt-ideas/


Awesome! Thanks for that!!! He's got some really nice ideas there!


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

PMTT said:


> Awesome! Thanks for that!!! He's got some really nice ideas there!


your very welcome!! I thought so myself....


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Got some photos finally uploaded and figured I'd post in here as well.


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

i like the zombie thing it's so cool great party thing!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Great Job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

